# Amy's Coupons - Hooray!!



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Yesterday I recived a bunch of coupons from Amy's, maker of many organic frozen dinners, entrés, pizzas, canned soups, and sauces (if you don't already know - Amys Kitchen :: Natural and Organic Foods). Many of these coupons are for substantial amounts, including a few coupons that allow for free items. A catalogue of Amy's products was sent along with the coupons - sheesh! There sure are a lot of choices.

I want to get an Amy's roasted vegetable pizza, and maybe a spinach pizza, along with some other items I sometimes buy. But that leaves more than 150 items that I've not tried, which brings me to the question: What's your favorite Amy's item(s)? With all these coupons, now seems like a good time to experiment with new choices.

Thanks for your help!

shel


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Shel, is this an older thread? reads with today's date, yet you posted this info a couple of weeks ago....
what's up?


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

No, this is a new thread. I didn't get the coupons and brochure until yesterday. However, there was a brief discussion about Amy's in another thread a while back, and there was some mention of coupons, iirc. I think we were talking about the roasted veggie pizza, among other subjects, in the other thread.

shel


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

thanks for clarifying, seems like there is more spam on Cheftalk that is not openly spam....if it's members sharing that's different than being clobbered by ads in threads. Seems like some of the personal chef queries were written by those who would have us believe that joining their organization for loads of $$ was the only way to go.....coercive at best in my opinion.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I've seen some of those messages. I hope you don'tthink I was spamming the list.

shel


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Shel, I would not think that of you.....spam of course is not organic nor locally produced from happy pigs.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Spam is very popular in Hawaii - more spam is eaten there per capita than anywhere else. Honolulu Star-Bulletin Business

The Spammobile is really neat - better than the Oscar Mayer Weiner-mobile imo: Explore the SPAMMOBILE™

The Spam museum is a worthy stop on any cross-country adventure. SPAM Museum 

Shel


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Costco had a 8-pack of Amy's canned soups. 4 Lentil Vegetable and 4 Minestrone. I picked up a pack for those days I'm too sick to cook something better or so wonked for time an instant meal is needed. Ingredient lists and sodium content were very good.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Amy's has two versions of each soup, low salt and regular. The low salt Minestrone has 290mg of sodium compared to 580 mg in Amy’s regular Minestrone soup, and the low salt lentil-veg has 340mg of sodium compared to 680 mg in Amy's regular Lentil Vegetable soup. Even the regular soups have less sodium than comparable soups from Progresso and Campbells.

Do you recall what you paid for the Amy's soups?

shel


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I don't right now.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

rotfl....ahhhh what to make of you, a San Franciscan Puertican Jew from NYC who knows most local or foodie haunts through the bay area and apparently in many parts of the US. Who has friends getting out of prison and eats well, dances naked with his cat after a long day of not cooking work....and has a wicked sense of humor.
Amy's mac and cheese is mediocre, spinach pizza was good, roasted veg pizza ok....we just like cheese too much (is that possible?), seen many other meals at numerous stores.....those are pretty much the ones we've tried, if you find something exceptional please share.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Yeah, the mac&cheese is somewhat mediocre, but I like it better than some other store-bought versions. Of course, we can all make better should we decide to. I like to throw in some broccoli florets or par-boiled stems, maybe a little cayenne or Marie Sharp's medium habanero sauce, or perhaps some finely minced red serrano peppers, and that helps elevate the m&c somewhat. Believe it or not, I even like the soy cheese version, kicked up the same way. I'll often sprinle some additional cheese on either version. - rich, extra sharp cheddar or some reggiano, maybe both.

I thought it was you who told me how great the TJ's roasted veg pizza was ... anyway, I got the Amy'sversion of it to try, as well as the spinach pizza, and the margharita one. I've some definite plans for the roasted veggie pie.

Gotta run - my cat just came in wearing his gaucho duds- time to corral some free range potatoes for tomorrows dinner. As soon as I find my bolo, I'm outta here.

Mr. Potato Head


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

nope, i'm the cheese on the pizza girl. TJ's has a French pizza, thin crust with guyere, ham and caramelized onions that is my favorite....more pricey than the standard Italian versions but yummmm.

Not to hijack the Amy's thread, but have you considered personal cheffing for yourself. Easy enough to do, just plan out a menu.....make additional food and package/freeze in consumable portion sizes. You'll have laid up enough food for a couple of weeks (at least) it depends on your speed and ability to multitask.....but all said and done within 3ish hours.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Oh, now I remember about that pizza - I've not seen it at my tj's. I'm gonna write down your description and put it in my wallet, and maybe not forget to ask about it on the next tj's visit.

I've been trying to get organized enough to do ther personal personal chef thing, but there have been some problems here, and getting going on that has been very erratic and slow. I am working towards that, however. Believe me, I do not like eating prepared frozen foods and heating up cans of insipid (there's that word again) soups, not that that's all I eat. I do cook good, healthy meals for myself, and have developed some techniques that allow me to eat fresh most every day. However, getting ahead of the game, as it were, has been the issue.

Thanks,

shel


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

"insipid" is one of my favorite words too....has a great sound, and expresses the correct amount of distain.

When you're ready to cook in mass for yourself, hollar and I'll share some "trucs" of the PC trade. Hope you are well.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Is that the Tarte D'Alsace? I've been poking around some of the tj's "fan" sites and have found quite a few items i've not seen here.

shel


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

thanks! so much for the offer.

shel


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Tarte D'Alsace, that's the one....it has an extremely thin sorta flakey crust thus does not have the heft of their reg. Italian pizza...if memory serves right it's about $4.79ish and is one meal for one if nothing else is served.

it may make a good thread to just start on how to fill the fridge/freezer in one fell swoop. Think this would be best in Food and Cooking forum....


----------

